# gutes DVD RAM backup programm



## Freak2k (12. September 2006)

Hey,

ich suche ein gutes und einfach zu konfigurierendes tool zum regelmaessigen backup auf dvd ram.
Es sollte volle und inkrementelle backups unterstuetzen,,,
Und vielleicht auch die ersten backups von der dvd wieder loeschen, wenn sie voll wird...

danke im voraus...


----------



## melmager (16. September 2006)

Ich vewende für den Zweck "dar"
Ist bei SUSE dabei

Fürs Aufräumen wüsste ich nix fertiges - dafür habe ich ein nettes shell-script geschrieben


----------

